# Info - Hd Esterno Usb2.0 Lacie

## Ghostraider

Salve a tutti...per riconoscere un Hard disk esterno 2.5 pollici su Usb2 devo compilare qualche supporto particolare ?

Con il kernel 2.6.9 è cambiato il nome assegnato ai device usb vero ?

Sarebbe possibile fare un automount automatico del device all'avvio con Gnome 2.8 ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora devi compilare i moduli uhci_hcd (o ohci_hcd), hid ed usb-storage. Per l'avvio puoi metterlo in fstab non saprei se si possa con gnome

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok.

Nell'fstab avevo già incluso il supporto per usb. Va bene questo ?

```
none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults               $
```

Ora sistemo il kernel.

Grazie ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

fedeliallalinea intendeva (penso) che nell'fstab ci devi mettere il rigo apposito relativo al disco USB e settando le adeguate opzioni lo fai montare al boot

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea intendeva (penso) che nell'fstab ci devi mettere il rigo apposito relativo al disco USB e settando le adeguate opzioni lo fai montare al boot

 

Esattamente mettere un entry come quella per gli altri dischi

----------

## OKreZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esattamente mettere un entry come quella per gli altri dischi

 

Ed eventualmente aggiungere alle opzioni noauto, cosi' non verrebbe montato al boot (se il disco fosse staccato darebbe errore) ma potrebbe essere montato facilmente da Gnome con Nautilus all'url computer:///

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok grazie mille. Procedo.

P.S. per quello che sto per chiedere potete benissimo spezzarmi le braccine...però mi chiedevo se sotto Xp un'unità esterna Usb2 si deve "smontare" utilizzando l'apposito tool oppure allo spegnimento del Pc smonta il device in modo corretto automaticamente ?

Ve lo chiedo più che altro perchè l'aggeggio costicchia e non vorrei sputtanarlo così e soprattutto con Xp   :Laughing: 

Ciao a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ve lo chiedo più che altro perchè l'aggeggio costicchia e non vorrei sputtanarlo così e soprattutto con Xp   

 

Credo che formattare la partizione XP possa essere una valida soluzione.

Altrimento penso funzioni come con le chiavette USB e devi "smontare" anche da quell'altro Sistema Operativo cliccando nell'iconcina sulla traybar

----------

## Ghostraider

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che formattare la partizione XP possa essere una valida soluzione.
> 
> 

 

Già in effetti sarebbe l'deale   :Very Happy:  purtroppo ci sono un paio di software che non ho ancora trovato per Linux...cacchiarola spero solo in Wine   :Laughing: 

Grazie dell'info comunque ciao a tutti !!

----------

## power83

Questi metodi funziano anche con i Lacie usb2.0 esterni da 3,5 pollici, tipo il modello da 160GB?

----------

## [hammerfall]

valgono per qualsiasi dispositivo usb esterno dalla penna al disco fisso.

----------

## Vendicatore

Se vuoi provare l'automount puoi provare supermount, ma con la versione 2.6 di gnome impallava nautilus e non ho idea se abbiano risolto con la 2.8

----------

## Ghostraider

Dunque per far funzionare il disco Usb2.0 devo ricompilare il kernel inserendo i moduli

```
uhci_hcd

hid

usb-storage
```

Quindi devo fare una configurazione manuale del kernel ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Dunque per far funzionare il disco Usb2.0 devo ricompilare il kernel inserendo i moduli
> 
> ```
> uhci_hcd
> 
> ...

 

Può darsi che genkernel li abbia già messi, guarda se hai i files:

```
/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usbhid.ko

/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

/lib/modules/`uname -r`//kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko
```

----------

## mel_82

io invece ho il problema che il mio hd usb2.0 va invece a usb 1.1...

a cosa può essere dovuto?

vi posto lsmod (eliminando la roba palesemente inutile - cioè lascio quel che non so che sia e ciò che è usb-related)

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci1394               32004  0

tsdev                   6208  0

usbhid                 24064  0

usbmouse                4800  0

uhci_hcd               31312  0

ohci_hcd               20168  0

i2c_core               18880  0

firmware_class          8192  1 ipw2100

```

e la riga del fstab relativa

```
/dev/uba1               /mnt/usb/dati   auto            rw,noauto,users         0 0
```

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti...per riconoscere un Hard disk esterno 2.5 pollici su Usb2 devo compilare qualche supporto particolare ?
> 
> Con il kernel 2.6.9 è cambiato il nome assegnato ai device usb vero ?
> 
> Sarebbe possibile fare un automount automatico del device all'avvio con Gnome 2.8 ?

 

Se hai compilati nel kernel i moduli necessari, se usi il project utopia dbus+hald con sopra gnome-volume-manager appena inserisci l'hdd nell'usb2 ti appare una icona sul desktop di gnome. Senza bisogno di modificare fstab ecc ecc

Ciao

----------

## Josuke

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> io invece ho il problema che il mio hd usb2.0 va invece a usb 1.1...
> 
> a cosa può essere dovuto?
> 
> vi posto lsmod (eliminando la roba palesemente inutile - cioè lascio quel che non so che sia e ciò che è usb-related)
> ...

 

Bhe direi che il problema è che non hai caricato il modulo per l'usb2 ossia ehci_hcd

per quanto riguarda il mountaggio in automatico direi che il progetto utopia sopra citato potrebbe proprio fare al caso tuo...uso quelle applicazioni e mi sono trovato benissimo con qualsiasi penna usb..ne posso dedurre quindi che anche per un hd usb2 dovrebbe andare perfettamente

----------

## Ghostraider

 *julius malchovitch wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   Salve a tutti...per riconoscere un Hard disk esterno 2.5 pollici su Usb2 devo compilare qualche supporto particolare ?
> 
> Con il kernel 2.6.9 è cambiato il nome assegnato ai device usb vero ?
> 
> Sarebbe possibile fare un automount automatico del device all'avvio con Gnome 2.8 ? 
> ...

 

Aspetta aspetta questa non la sapevo...potresti spiegarmi meglio per favore. In effetti è una cosa così che cercavo.

Grazie ciao

----------

## Josuke

ecco quello di cui hai bisogno

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217412&highlight=utopia

ps..noto che anche tu non hai caricato il modulo ehci_hcd..senza questo modulo non potrai sfruttare la velocità dell'usb2

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho appena aggiornato il kernel e "tentato" una configurazione manuale ho lanciato il comando

```
make modules_install
```

e questo è l'output

```
root@Gentoo linux # make modules_install

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/pci_hotplug.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.10-gentoo-r6; fi

root@Gentoo linux #

```

Ora per installare i moduli che mi servono come faccio ? Pensavo di trovarli nella configurazione del kernel...

P.S: scusate se continuo a rompere ma sto ancora imparando...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

ma i moduli che ti servono..SONO nella configurazione del kernel..nella sezione device driver --- usb support

----------

## Ghostraider

Questi sono i moduli che ho attualmente

```
root@Gentoo linux # find /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/video.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-mch-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pci_hotplug.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

root@Gentoo linux #

```

Aspetta forse devo riavviare con il kernel nuovo?...che pirla che sono!  :Mad: 

----------

## Josuke

teoricamente no..comuque i moduli che ti servono non li vedo nella lista..i moduli dovrebbero essere in /lib/modules/kernelchestaiusando/kernel/drivers/usb/host/

e /lib/modules/kernelchestaiusando/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/

----------

## randomaze

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

> io invece ho il problema che il mio hd usb2.0 va invece a usb 1.1...
> 
> a cosa può essere dovuto?

 

Dato che la parte moduli sembra corretta mi vengono in mente alcune domande:

- Sei sicuro che la tua MB sia 2.0? La hai usata con altri dispositivi (chiavette e simili...)

- Sei sicuro che l'HD sia un 2.0

e, sopratutto:

Cosa dice il kernel quando attacchi il disco?

----------

## Ghostraider

In /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb ho solo due cartelle

```
input  misc
```

Per il kernel intendevo che ho appena finito il make di quello nuovo per usare quello non è necessario riavviare il pc?

----------

## Josuke

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dato che la parte moduli sembra corretta ....

 

mm in effetti no..manca proprio il modulo ehci_hcd che serve per le porte usb2...correggetemi se sbaglio

----------

## mel_82

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *mel_82 wrote:*   io invece ho il problema che il mio hd usb2.0 va invece a usb 1.1...
> 
> a cosa può essere dovuto?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ce l'ho integrato nel kernel.

Il montaggio automatico delle periferiche non mi interessa, e, detta sinceramente, credo che sarei in grado di impostarmelo da solo.

Ne avevo letto su Linux Pro.

A me interessa solo fare andare l'usb a 2.0 e non a 1.1.

Altri suggerimenti?

Il disco è un 2.0 e le mie porte sono 2.0.

Può essere che il problema sia nel disco e non nelle mie porte?

Come posso verificare che il sistema le veda come 2.0?

----------

## Josuke

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> In /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb ho solo due cartelle
> 
> ```
> input  misc
> ```
> ...

 

Si se hai installato un kernel nuovo allora devi riavviare per cambiarlo...comunque quelle dir ci devono essere altrimenti non ti andrà..come hai ricompilato il kernel nuovo?

----------

## Josuke

 *mel_82 wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*    *mel_82 wrote:*   io invece ho il problema che il mio hd usb2.0 va invece a usb 1.1...
> 
> a cosa può essere dovuto?
> 
>  
> ...

 

beh tieni d'occhio i log e plugga l'hd e poi magari posta il risultato così vedi se il sistema te lo vede come usb2 o 1..per il dubbio che il problema sia nell'hd..a me pare strano se c'è scritto che è usb2 deve andare

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   In /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb ho solo due cartelle
> 
> ```
> input  misc
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato con una configurazione manuale che dovevo sistemare un po' di cosette (APM&Wireless)...spero solo di non aver fatto grossi danni nel caso abbia sbagliato qualcosa.

Forse ho dimenticato delle parti sull'usb?

----------

## mel_82

Non ho l'hd qui in facoltà, quindi vi posto il log domani.

Quali log volete che posti?

----------

## thoeni

...di solito io verifico, dopo aver collegato (e acceso) l'hdd esterno, cosa c'è nelle ultime righe dl "dmesg"... a me per esempio dice chiaramente "using ehci" che vuol dire che usa correttamente il modulo x USB 2.0.

Ho un LACIE esterno USB2.0 e adesso va benissimo, prima andava anche a me a 1.1! Se possono esserti utili, questi sono stati i 3d che mi hanno aiutato a risolvere:

*questo è il problema che avevo io*

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=282562

*questo è il 3d che mi ha acceso la lampadina e mi ha fatto venire in mente come risolvere!*

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=284174

...spero ti siano utili  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A me interessa solo fare andare l'usb a 2.0 e non a 1.1.
> 
> 

 

dico la mia stupidata poi mi nascondo.

ho letto sulla scatola di un replicatore di porte usb che se veniva attaccata una sola periferica usb1 anche tutte le altre usb2 attaccate non potevano raggiungere la velocita' usb2 ma andavano ad usb1.

non so se sia vero

non so se possa aiutare

saluti  :Embarassed: 

----------

